# My New Tank Up And Running



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Just though i would post a picture of my tank there are a bunch of fish in there but most important there are my 6 little reds they are my babies







. They are very aggressive they eat any feeders i put in. they are great i just wish i had started earlier.

Croz


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Also i just though i would show you my mad skills with Microsoft paint.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice tank, whats the dimensions on that?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

60x24x18 = 108


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tank i like what you did with your gravel.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks a friend of mine (ActivePulse) and i did it. We thought it would be cool to do something original. I mean eventually they will get mixed up but they will still be nice mixed up. If anyone can think of anything I should do to my tank let me know thanks.

Croz


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Crozy said:


> Also i just though i would show you my mad skills with Microsoft paint.


lol, you rule :







: 
Nice tank, dude!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

only one small suggestion, when you piranha get bigger you will want to protect those powerlines so your fish dont electricute themselves


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Seeing them little reds reminds me of the ones I had and had to get ried of them. A cariba ate him one of them. the cariba and the reds were the same size when I got them but he ate everything I put in the tank and got a lot bigger then the reds and ate one. I had to move and could not bring them with me







Sorry for putting this on your thrend but felt I should sare. Good stuff what you did with your tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What type of filter you runnin? Awesome tank man

You got mad skillz :rockin:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

I am running 2 ac300 and waiting on some parts for my magnum 350. It leaked in a few places so i needed some replacement parts. I also have a powerhead 901 that thing pumps some water i can tell ya. Thanks for the complements on the tank I love it I am hooked for life now.

Croz


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

hey mark I really do like the setup, (my idea lol)


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

its a 108 gal , we think lol


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

but my tank is still better lol lol


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

actually good news man its not a 108 gallon .... even better its a 112G+ tank
awesome gotta love that :







:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i don't know i think its a 108. At my lfs they sell the same detentions and its advertised as a 108 and if you use the tank calculator at Aqua Calculator it says 108g too. not saying your wrong just saying what i have found out.

Croz


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

yeah ryan is wrong lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

Hrm that tank site seems a little screwy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

wait n/m ???


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Why can't I see this picture? Grr stupid computers! I hate them.


----------

